# How often do you redecorate



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the title is mislesding.


why is when someone asks how often do you have sex or whats normal amount of sex someone always say It dosent matter what the average is whats important is as long as your happy with your frequency then it dosen't matter.


come on folks if they were happy they wouldn't be here asking whats normal!

Oh and then there the whats normal for some might not be for others responce.

again these people are trying to get some idea if there sex life is normal and They are looking for something to compair with.

just like everything in life you compair to check yourself with your peers its only natural to want to know you fit in or are at least in an normal range so to speak.


the reason I titled it the way I did was because if someone asked you how often you redecorated you would answer every 2 years (or whatever you do ) not as long as your happy with how often then it dosn't matter.


The people that ask this question are not happy because if they were they wouldn't even think to ask it.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

You had me going there with your title. I thought it was another - 'what does your bedroom look like' or 'how often do you landscape' threads. 

I think people are just letting a poster know that everything is relative - just because someone says 'hey, we do it 3 times a day everyday' don't take it so hard if you aren't in the same boat.

I think forum boards tend to be skewed because of the interests of their members, so information from them can be deceptive. I have seen at least a few threads here where people who were seemingly satisfied before read information from forums and became dissatisfied afterward because they felt they were now not the norm and they 'deserved better'. That's the dangerous aspect of getting info from a forum by polling members and why everyone does need to keep it in perspective.

I like to attach the "Kinsey Report" for frequency questions (which I did in that other thread that came up recently) because at least it takes information from studies done across the country, so maybe it represents a bit of a better picture that may not be skewed by the particular interests of one group.

Best wishes.


----------

